# 94 Altima Hard to start



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

I got a 94 Altima, which had an enigine swap. Ever sincee the engine was replaced the car has been having this problem

In order to start the car you have to give it gas/ step on the gas pedal.
An once is starting that youre giving it gas it throws smoke on the exhaust with the smell of gasoline. Also sometimes while driving the car just Shuts Off.

We have already replaced Spark plugs, Spark plug cables, distr. Cap, fuel filter, Air filter and the same thing always occurs.

We were thinking maybe a sensor Or possibly the Fuel Pump.

Any ideas will be helpful.:waving:


----------



## Clubwise (Jan 3, 2010)

Did you swap it with the same engine?

Make sure you didn't kink any gas lines from the tank and also check for any cracks. I had this issue with a 1986 El Camino.


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Yeah, I'm also curious to know what type of engine was swapped in.


----------

